# MBT Holiday Sale



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Sale starts at 7am Friday morning. The manufacturers are workingwith us and we've got some awesome deals!!! More items coming in every day - you don't want to miss this one!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like some sweet deals! 

On that 42" biller, for all you people who were wanting to get one...there ya go, factory fresh!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

And I just confirmed with Jim (evensplit) that the 5mm suit is the Pinnacle suit they carry. That is one sweet deal on a 5mm suit. I'll be in to check things out.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been seeing the stuff that's coming in for this weekend and it is awesome! This is going to be a great weekend! See you guys there.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

How bout nitrox capable air integrated puters??? Hook a brother up?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I can not believe that I have been deployed/TDY for the last four sales _ Damit!



Q) will you have the SFS Sea Hornet Classic 52" on sale?



Thanks!

Stressless


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Stressless (11/24/2008)*I can not believe that I have been deployed/TDY for the last four sales _ Damit!
> 
> Q) will you have the SFS Sea Hornet Classic 52" on sale?
> 
> ...


Bob,

I'm sure Fritz will hold an item for you in this case. Hurry back so you can email me those photos.

Vlado


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (11/24/2008)*And I just confirmed with Jim (evensplit) that the 5mm suit is the Pinnacle suit they carry. That is one sweet deal on a 5mm suit. I'll be in to check things out.


Jon,

Looking to add another speargun to your collection? oke


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Orion45 (11/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Piscis (11/24/2008)*And I just confirmed with Jim (evensplit) that the 5mm suit is the Pinnacle suit they carry. That is one sweet deal on a 5mm suit. I'll be in to check things out.
> ...


No more guns for right now. I am pretty set up with a short, medium, and a long range gun. One for every instance. But we could all use something from the shop in one shape or form. I need to spend money right now like I need a hole in my head. But my wife is going shopping on Friday, so I guess I will too.:letsdrink


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Stressless (11/24/2008)*I can not believe that I have been deployed/TDY for the last four sales _ Damit!
> 
> Q) will you have the SFS Sea Hornet Classic 52" on sale?
> 
> ...


<U>Everything's</U> gonna be on sale! Come see us when you get back and we'll take care of you. 

Jim


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (11/24/2008)*How bout nitrox capable air integrated puters??? Hook a brother up?


No reply for your biggest pain in the ass customer???? oke


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I stopped in yesterday, and I couldn't believe some of the prices... especially that 5mm Pinacle suit! 

I'm not sure yet what I'm buying, but at those prices, I'm sure I'm buying something!

Hope to see everyone there...

Felix


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (11/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Clay-Doh (11/24/2008)*How bout nitrox capable air integrated puters??? Hook a brother up?
> ...




Clay -- that's why they didn't reply!!! But, I'm sure we can hook something up! As Jim said... EVERYTHING is on sale.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (11/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Clay-Doh (11/24/2008)*How bout nitrox capable air integrated puters??? Hook a brother up?
> ...


Workin' on it. You want hoseless?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Have any Steel 95's on sale Jim????????? I need one more tank to get me offyour rentals for good.:letsdrink


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The 95's are still going to be in the $300 range. There'slittle tono profit inour regular price on tanks, so the sale prices on tanks aren't as big a deal as the rest of the stuff. The price of steeltanks has been fluctuating with the price of steel and gas - we'll see if they come down (don't hold your breath)

I'll check today for any specials or price changes that the vendors may have.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

For those planning on coming in to MBT over the weekend, don't forget to bring in a toy for the toys-for-tots, and you'll qualify for prize drawings.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## Little Chief (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't forget to bring a toy for "Toys for Tots" and get entered in the prize drawing.

http://www.mbtdivers.com


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

see you guys at the sale in the morning!


----------

